# NCEES Morning Sample Question 138



## shahab (Mar 8, 2011)

I am unable to get the answer for Question 138 in the sample morning section of NCEES. In the solution, they used the equation Q = mCpdT, how they got 500GPM = mCp.

Please help.


----------



## cydcarter (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have access to this particular problem.

Maybe send me a PM with it?


----------



## shahab (Mar 9, 2011)

I got the answer....again I was making the unit mistake.

For those who are not reviewing the NCEES sample problems, please do so.


----------



## ME(MD)_April_2011 (Mar 27, 2011)

shahab said:


> I got the answer....again I was making the unit mistake.
> For those who are not reviewing the NCEES sample problems, please do so.


Hello,

I am taking the ME MD this april, do you know if I can take the NCEES sample question solution with me to the test, and what else can be helpful? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## MadDawg (Mar 28, 2011)

ME(MD)_April_2011 said:


> shahab said:
> 
> 
> > I got the answer....again I was making the unit mistake.
> ...



Depends on your state. Georgia let us bring them in, but I've heard places like Illinois don't allow any sort of solutions manuals. Where are you taking the PE?


----------



## RobertR (Mar 28, 2011)

shahab said:


> I got the answer....again I was making the unit mistake.


That just emphasizes the *extreme* importance of getting the units right. You'd better know the units _thoroughly._


----------

